# New to air compressors - inline oilers etc?



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

After saying for a long time I'd never own an air compressor, here I am looking to buy a small air compressor to run a framing and brad nailer (not at the same time) to help speed up some nailing jobs on the cabin build later this summer.

Are the inline regulators, oilers and air filters that useful, or can I skip them as something that would be nice to have down the road? I understand if I don't use them, I need to add a few drops of oil to the hose/tool every time I use it.

I picked this framing nailer up on sale. It's a monster, I had no idea it would be so big.


Wow, framing nailers are big! by bobbotron1, on Flickr

Edit: ack, I meant to post this under tools, not table mounted routing! Mods, could you move this over?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd go for the air filter. Compressor tend to accumulate a lot of moisture.

The regulator on the compressor should be sufficient. 

I would rather do the few drops of oil directly into the tool than fool with an inline oiler. If you put the oiler at the compressor, the oil in the hose will make the hose unusable if you should ever decide to use a paint spray gun!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rob, a moisture filter will prolong your air tools life by a significant amount; it also keeps water out of any finish you spray. You do not need an oiler since many of the newer tools are oilless. For those that do require oil a couple drops of Marvel Air Tool Oil into the tool before use will do the trick. Do not use teflon tape on your fittings since this is the biggest cause of failures on air tools and valves. A small amount of the tape can break off and will cause big problems. Use teflon pipe dope instead.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Everything the other guys said, Rob! Especially about the oiler. It might make sense in a mfg. facility, but for the small contractor, or home shop, a waste of money. You should be doing a visual check of your air tools before you use them anyway. I never leave my tools connected if I'm not using them; I figure that a constant 100+psi on the seals can't be doing them any good, eh?
Same for the compressor itself; I always release the pressure when I'm finished using it...and don't forget to drain the moisture out!!!
-hearing and eye protection absolutely essential, but you do that anyway, right(?) 

You're gonna love using that spiker, Rob.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

My carpenter buddy and I are doing some framing at my place as we speak. He brought over his portable 'pancake' style compressor yesterday and I was really impressed at how it was able to keep up with the air demand from either the coil nailer or the spiker. Sure, it cycles more frequently than my 20 gal. tank type but other than the noise, no practical difference performance wise. 
The 'pancake' type be useless for something that needed a constant air supply, like an orbital sander for example. (It is however _ really_ portable!)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have an oiler for my line but I usually just add a few drops into the inlet like most others have said. Mike is right that many are oiless and I don't think it does them any good to add oil so you should make sure which kind you have. If you didn't get the operating manuals you can probably find them on the net.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I use a inline oiler all the ,you don't need to get the oil in the air line just the tool.
Best to be safe than sorry 


Google


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback guys!

The nailer I bought is an oiled nailer. I think I'll try going with the "few drops of oil every time" approach and see how that works. I'll definitely look into getting an inline air filter.

Interesting to know about Teflon tape! I have some experience with oxy acetylene, where Teflon tape is a huge nono... Never heard of pipe dope before, thanks, that stuff looks great.

Danny, I'm looking to get one of those pancakes, or a small twin stack compressor. Nothing fancy, just something to power the nail gun somewhat reliably. I'll definitely be wearing eye and ear protection! (And steel toe boots when I get to nailing.)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Rob, if you're doing a lot of nailing, pop the air hose off every couple of hours and add a few more drops of oil. My nailer is one of the tools I did add an oiler onto. Most of the rest of mine just get used for a few minutes and then get put away but the nailer sits there all day long when you're building and can go through a lot of nails.


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Chuck, that was mentioned in the instructions for my nail gun too. Definitely good to know, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## tdog (Nov 30, 2011)

If you use a spray gun do not use an inline oiler,I've seen a lot of guys ruin paint jobs this way.I oil all my tools manually.I do air brushing and can tell you it only takes a miniscule amount of oil to ruin a job.Get used to draining your air tank periodically.By the bottom drain.And use an inline moisture filter.


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Not my post but I am glad to hear about the Teflon tape NO NO and I'm going to change all my fitting seals if I can find Teflon dope. Thanks all. I have had good luck with Harbor Freights nail guns but I don't use them every day. But can't beat the price.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

This may seem obvious but when shopping for a compressor, make sure it's big enough for your tools. My framer, Hitachi NR90AE, isn't worth diddly if it gets less than 110 psi and isn't really happy until it gets 120. Not sure what CFM the nailer is spec'd for but it keeps my Porter Cable 2002 compressor busy.
I haven't had any problems with teflon tape on air fittings but you do need to be careful putting it on. Just wrap the right direction and stay a couple of threads from the end. I don't care for pipe dope as it never hardens up, not supposed to I guess. Any squeeze out must be thoroughly cleaned up or you keep getting it on your hands and/or project.
I put both a oiler and water filter on my stationary compressor. I wish I had skipped the oiler, as has been pointed out, now my manifold, all lines and hoses are contaminated.. To spray anything I would need to replace the whole shootin match. 
I didn't put anything on the pancake, just drain it every use and leave the valve open.
Good luck.


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

So, I picked up a cheap 5 gallon hot dog compressor last night. Hooked it up and fired some nails, it works great!

I'm having a hard time getting the fittings on the hose I bought to stop leaking. It's a 15' hose, that I've attached a quick connect to both sides, one for the compressor, one for the tools. I've almost gotten rid of the leak, I tightened both like crazy, with pipe dope, and they still leak a tiny bit (only noticeable with soapy water.) I'm going to try to have a go at them again tonight with better wrenches - is it normal for air lines to require a lot of tightening to stop leaking, or should I take it apart and put more dope on them?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Rob; _my_ complaint is with the fit between the male and female ends on a couple of my quick connects, not the threaded ends. They're just plain defective airtightness wise.
On the bright side, I don't have to try and remember to let the pressure off the tank when I'm finished...
And no, to answer your question, you shouldn't have to do gymnastics to tighten the fittings. Very strange. Did you use _any_ kind of thread sealant?
I'm with John Schaben on the Teflon tape:
_"I haven't had any problems with teflon tape on air fittings but you do need to be careful putting it on. Just wrap the right direction and stay a couple of threads from the end."_
Good luck!
-Dan


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Rob; _my_ complaint is with the fit between the male and female ends on a couple of my quick connects, not the threaded ends. They're just plain defective airtightness wise.
> On the bright side, I don't have to try and remember to let the pressure off the tank when I'm finished...
> And no, to answer your question, you shouldn't have to do gymnastics to tighten the fittings. Very strange. Did you use _any_ kind of thread sealant?
> I'm with John Schaben on the Teflon tape:
> ...


Hey Dan,

I did use some pipe dope on the threads. It's not much of a leak, probably didn't add enough dope, I was a little excited to try out the nail gun. I'm going to buy a longer 50' lee valley hose, as soon as I hooked my current one up I realized the coil one I bought is too short for what I want to do with it. I'll have new fittings to futz with, hopefully they'll seal better.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Rob; and you're positive that it's the threads and not the quick-connect joint? That is very peculiar. The quick connects are highly suspect in that they are coming from a lot of different sources, not all of whom share our pov on quality...
You've probably been all over the connections with soapy water, eh? 
When you figure it out let _me _know, It'll maybe inspire me to fix mine!


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Rob; and you're positive that it's the threads and not the quick-connect joint? That is very peculiar. The quick connects are highly suspect in that they are coming from a lot of different sources, not all of whom share our pov on quality...
> You've probably been all over the connections with soapy water, eh?
> When you figure it out let _me _know, It'll maybe inspire me to fix mine!


95% sure it's the threads, pretty sure that's where the bubbles were coming from when I applied soapy water. I think I'm going to blame operator error (me) on this one, and try to do a better job with the longer hose.

I need to get some hands on some galvanized nails, the nailer would be awesome to use for the board and batten siding I'm putting up.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*I Zinc You Vant Zis... *

Are you using a coil nailer, Rob? There are a number of 3rd party nail manufacturers that offer very good value. Just be careful of the nail angle when you order (15 degree etc....Wrong angle and it won't work.) Probably the most common is the Bostich style.
Our Locations - Prime Fasteners

FIXATIONS PREMIER Ltee
6655, BOUL. PIERRE-BERTRAND NORD.
LOCAL 101
QUEBEC, QC, G2K 1M1CANADA
Phone: 418-263-0039
Fax: 418-263-1232
Website: Fixations Premier - Catalogue de produits

FIXATIONS UNIVERSEL Ltee
10,340 BOUL. LOUIS-H-LAFONTAINE
ANJOU, QC, H1J 2T3
CANADA
Phone: 514-351-2004
Fax: 514-351-0071
Website: Premier - Votre Premier choix en matière de clous et agrafes


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Dan! It's a clipped head 28 degree framing nailer. There's a hardware store near me that probably carries them... I just have to get down there and bug them.



DaninVan said:


> Are you using a coil nailer, Rob? There are a number of 3rd party nail manufacturers that offer very good value. Just be careful of the nail angle when you order (15 degree etc....Wrong angle and it won't work.) Probably the most common is the Bostich style.
> Our Locations - Prime Fasteners
> 
> FIXATIONS PREMIER Ltee
> ...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yup; Prime has those...
28 Degree Nails - Prime Fasteners


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

bobbotron said:


> as soon as I hooked my current one up I realized the coil one I bought is too short


Unless a coiled air hose is for use at a work bench, it is useless. Too many times your work is just beyond the easy stretch. You stretch it out, need both hands. Now where did that tool go?


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

rwl7532 said:


> Unless a coiled air hose is for use at a work bench, it is useless. Too many times your work is just beyond the easy stretch. You stretch it out, need both hands. Now where did that tool go?


Yeah, I realize that now. Looked good in the store, not so handy when I was trying to stretch to reach the fence. Oh well, live and learn. I bought a 50' flexible hose, hopefully will be more usable.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Rob's Moved*

:wacko: I'm just a little senile, Rob...you don't _live_ in Quebec!

Check out _these_ guys' prices...
http://www.rapidnail.com/products.ph


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Now it's time to build something to help you move the compressor around. :laugh:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oliver; how about adding a couple of removable containers/totes for carrying small stuff like tool oil and air nozzle? They always seem to be in the last place one was at...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Oliver; how about adding a couple of removable containers/totes for carrying small stuff like tool oil and air nozzle? They always seem to be in the last place one was at...


You are absolutely right, Dan. I've have been thinking about that but wasn't sure what I wanted. Your post prompted me to take action so I dug into my cigar box stash and added one to the compressor caddy. Perfect size for my needs.

Now I know everyone always is interested in how much a projects costs. In my case, the box for this project was about $70. [Of course, that included cigars. :happy:]

Non-smokers can usually pick up empty boxes from cigar stores for a buck or two. They are really nicely made little boxes with brass hinges and clasps. I may modify a few more for router bit storage.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I know this is an older thread but since a few have mentioned inline moisture filters thought I would ask here instead of starting a new Thread. What brand of inline moisture filter do you use and it does go inline between the connect on you compressor and your tool/spary gun? Yes?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Jim; The moisture filters, after market regulators, etc are all a bit bulky, best place for them is ganged up at the compressor before the run to your tool. If you have your shop piped, then sure, why not have it just before your tool hose...except that you'd need to do that at _every _ station. That could get pricey.
A compromise might be to have a dedicated station for spraying and go gangbusters there with filters, air driers, and a regulator to drop the pressure (for spraying).
Or maybe something like this?
Norgren 1/2" Filter/Regulator Combo [NG-B73G4AKQD3RM] - $99.99 : KMS Tools & Equipment from Vancouver BC, Selling quality tools at affordable prices all over Canada. Largest powertool, handtool and woodworking machinery retailer in Canada.


----------

